# MO, St. Robert/Wanyesville - Seeking gamers!



## Baastet (Sep 26, 2004)

An established group of players looking for a few more near Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri. 

We are looking for fun-loving, easy going mature people to join our role-playing group. All in current group are military members or spouses. We are currently playing a 3.0 game but any games welcome. Do you have a great sense of humor and are looking for a great game? Are you a GM looking for a group or looking to play? Are you in or near the Fort Leonard Wood/ Rolla Areas? Send us a line at Baastet@yahoo.com!


----------

